# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  Anti-granen= Anti-acne, eczeem en overgewicht

## richnationaal

Ik heb recent het boek the wheat belly gelezen en daarin staat min of meer dat acne eczeem en overgewicht veroorzaakt worden door granen. Vaak wordt je voor deze fysieke ongemakken bij een dokter doorverwezen naar de apotheker voor een creme of pilletje, maar dit boek geeft aan dat je de oorzaak moet bestrijden.

http://www.tegenpuisten.com/anti-gra...tegen-puisten/
http://plazilla.com/1-het-primal-blu...d-voor-je-zijn

Zijn er mensen die dit inmiddels hebben ondervonden? Ik ben nu een week bezig en merk verschil.

----------


## evitalien

Ik heb zelf geen ervaring, maar het is bekend dat huidklachten vaak van binnenuit komen. De darmen zijn hierbij uitermate belangrijk. Het versterken van de darmfunctie geeft de mensen vaak verlichting. Bij een groot aantal mensen is het dan inderdaad belangrijk om met name tarwe (al dan niet tijdelijk) weg te laten. Wat overigens ook kan helpen is probiotica of de darmen versterken met aminozuren.


Evitalien


Het lichaam heeft baat bij voedingsstoffen op maat

----------


## Flogiston

Aminozuren, dat betekent gewoon extra eiwit eten. Dat is vrij eenvoudig te realiseren.

----------

